# It’s nice to know you are appreciated



## dirk skene (Feb 13, 2007)

Our kitchen is ideally set up for a brigade de cuisine of 4 and 1 VERY efficient waitress. In the back we have been reduced to 2 & the waitress has gone on to a regular 9-5 job. We have been fairly busy at the restaurant over the last 2 weeks. This has made for a lot of work on the new exec. & myself. I was shown that this extra work has not gone unnoticed. As I was checking out Saturday night the owner gave me a 1 ½ lb foie gras & told me to cook it up for dinner. My wife & I had a bit that night & the next morning I cooked up some more of it as part of her breakfast in bed. We'll polish it off tonight.

We all hear & post about the negative a lot. But what nice things have our chef's &/or restaurant owners done for us?


----------



## salliem (Nov 3, 2006)

He signs my paycheck.


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

When I was catering the boss never signed my paycheck.... whats a paycheck? :lol: Oh wait I was the boss :lol:


----------



## just jim (Oct 18, 2007)

I used to be a line cook at this restaurant where, after a busy shift, one of the owners would come through and hand eveyone a twenty dollar bill.
Always nice, and we were frequently busy enough to get this little bonus.
Very standard to expect that 20.
My favorite was towards the end of my employment there, when the 2 owners were arguing constantly.
The younger one came through and handed everyone the customary 20.
The next day, the older owner asked if the other had given us a bonus.
We all said "yep, twenty dollars".
He said "Twenty?! That's an insult!".....then he gave us each forty.
I wish they would have argued more often, lol, but in reality, that was the beginning of the end.


----------



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

I barely even get a pat on the back or a mention of a "good job" nor would I expect anything as such. We do however get a small luncheon/dinner around Christmas time though we nearly didn't have our last one since our big boss was refusing to host such a party.


----------

